# colon polyp SURVEILLANCE



## codegirl0422 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello,

When it is a colon polyp surveillance, is it still Z12.11 for screening or Z09 Encntr for f/u exam aft trtmt for cond oth than malig neoplm?

Thanks


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Dec 17, 2015)

can we code Z86.010.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Dec 17, 2015)

I use Z86010 as a secondary code. In ICD 9 we had to use V76.51 in the first diagnosis. V7651=Z12.11   But now there is a code Z09 too. And didn't know if anyone had come across this yet.


----------



## syllingk (Dec 17, 2015)

you said it was surveillance, not screening


----------



## kastlyns@gmail.com (Dec 22, 2015)

Refer to the AAPC Cutting Edge March 2013 article that explains the difference between screening or surveillance.  If the patient has a hx of colon polyps it is Z86.010 as primary dx.  You can't use the Z12.11 since they're returning for the p. hx of polyps.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Jan 8, 2016)

kastlyns@gmail.com said:


> Refer to the AAPC Cutting Edge March 2013 article that explains the difference between screening or surveillance.  If the patient has a hx of colon polyps it is Z86.010 as primary dx.  You can't use the Z12.11 since they're returning for the p. hx of polyps.



Thank you. What do you think of the code Z09 Encounter for follow-up examination after completed treatment for conditions other than malignant neoplasm
Medical surveillance following completed treatment
Use additional code to identify any applicable history of disease code (Z86.-, Z87.-)

We are being told we need to use this code.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Jan 11, 2016)

kastlyns@gmail.com said:


> Refer to the AAPC Cutting Edge March 2013 article that explains the difference between screening or surveillance.  If the patient has a hx of colon polyps it is Z86.010 as primary dx.  You can't use the Z12.11 since they're returning for the p. hx of polyps.



Hello,

This is in Coding Clinic for ICD-9-CM 4th Quarter 2013 which would be more current than the March 2013 article:

Question:

A patient status post removal of colon polyps five years ago presents to the GI lab for surveillance colonoscopy. The colonoscopy is completely normal and the provider recommends surveillance colonoscopy in ten years. What is the correct code assignment?

Answer:

Assign code V76.51, Special screening for malignant neoplasms, colon, as the first-listed diagnosis for the surveillance colonoscopy. Code V12.72, Personal history of certain other diseases, diseases of the digestive system, colon polyp, should be assigned as an additional diagnosis. A surveillance colonoscopy is still a screening, and patients are being screened for malignancy; however it is considered a high-risk screening exam due to the history of previous polyps


----------

